#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-04-06
<albundy> hello?
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-04-07
<Da-M-E-M-0> anyone can help me?
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-04-09
<br0ken> hey can anyone tell me if xubuntu still supports xbox?
<tsimpson> br0ken: you should ask in #xubuntu
<br0ken> thanks, noone answering lol, but thanks for the reply
